# Questions about fiancee Visa



## TommyL (Oct 9, 2013)

From my understanding on my end as someone applying this is what I need to do. 

1-File I-129F

2- then forms and checklist will be sent to fiancee a few months later. She must send all the documents, and filled in paperwork. This is good reference for papers needed? K1 Fiance Visa Step-by-Step Guide on Filing an I-129F for a Foreign Fiance

3- she will have an interview and a medical examination at US embassy.

4- if approved she comes to america and we marry!


question. I just started working.

a- do I need a whole years income W2? or can projected income work? for example a pay stub?

Also Is the I-129F the only form I need to file, and then it's just a bunch of waiting, and then on her end it will be some papers to file, and send in? seems very simple.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Its a bit more convoluted than the 4 steps these days...

The whole process is described on the State Dept website.






Nonimmigrant Visa for a Fianc(é)e (K-1)







travel.state.gov





Examples from the I-134 on the sorts of evidence that you can provide regarding evidence to support that you have sufficient income or financial means include...

A. Statement from an officer of the bank or other financial institutions with deposits, identifying the following details regarding the account:
(1) Date account opened;
(2) Total amount deposited for the past year; and
(3) Present balance.

B. Statement(s) from your employer on business stationery showing:
(1) Date and nature of employment;
(2) Salary paid; and
(3) Whether the position is temporary or permanent.

C. If self-employed:
(1) Copy of last income tax return filed; or
(2) Report of commercial rating concern.
D. List containing serial numbers and denominations of bonds and name of record owner(s).


----------

